# FSH ??



## still_hoping (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone else found out that there FSH is rubbish?
I found out this month that my FSH 15.2... I am totally gutted. 
This month I had a migrane at the beginning of the month and they are only ever hormone related. 
I also temp and this is the first month my cover line has been 36.5C.. it is normally only 36.3C... So much higher... Don't know if it is related??
But anyway I have decided to go and get it tested again in a few months time.

Just wondered if there was anyone else that heard the bad news.. I am hoping that it will go down again... 

Like to hear from anyone that has any good news about high FSH.. 


Love Bexx​


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi....

Just to say that at the beginning of me having tx my FSH started at 3, then 6, then 12....then I had it checked again a couple of months ago and it was back down to 7....please try not to worry too much as it can vary so much from month to month.  As far as your temp goes...that can vary due to whether you have had a bad nights sleep, have a cold coming on etc etc...Please try not to worry (easier said than done I know) and can I wish you all the best for your next round of tx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi bex, mine was 11+ two years ago when checked by gp, this month on monitoring cycle for tx next month it was 8.4.

So it can definitely go down and you can definitely have one-off scary blips

good luck

Sue x


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

mine goes up and down,  and I still have no idea what effects it


----------



## pip7 (May 5, 2006)

Hi Bexx

Apparently wheat grass can bring FSH down.  So can Agnus Castus, but you have to be a bit more careful about taking it.  Also acupuncture can help.  I've also heard that positive visualisations can have a positive impact.  I'm not sure if any of these really make a difference, but I know that I like to feel sometimes that I can have a bit of control, and I tend to take the view that I'll try anything.

Incidentally, my FSH has fluctuated from 9.2 to 8.0 to 8.2 to 7.1.  The general downward change makes me think that maybe something is having an effect, even if it's just that I'm taking better care of myself.

Good luck

Pip x


----------

